# fruits?



## dylokjai (Nov 9, 2009)

can we give our pitbull fruits? I also heard pineapple is good for poop eaters is that true? isnt pineapple kind of sour? LOL


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

dylokjai said:


> can we give our pitbull fruits? I also heard pineapple is good for poop eaters is that true? isnt pineapple kind of sour? LOL


idk abt that but dnt give them grapes


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Fruits are fine in moderation. I find that they are usually better then veggies unless you have the time to puree veggies. Most dogs I had in the past still had hunks of carrots and what not in the stool and this day and age I dont go near them but with fruits Crash digests them all.

Once a week I give Crash some sliced oranges and some sliced peaches just cause he really likes them and I know they have values. I also give him a inch or so slice of banana a day. Do your home work and make sure your not giving to much ( i.e. banana ) of one fruit that can cause constipation or the opposite.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Maile, along with my Chihuahuas LOVE apple slices. I give em to em anytime I eat an apple (mostly cuz they hear the apple crunch and they get all puppy dog eyed with me. Lol. Fruit is fine. Avoid tomatoes, I also heard grapes weren't good, BUT I could most def be wrong.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have given my dogs all kinds of fruit. They love apples, bananas, oranges, pineapple. I had one dog that loved kiwi. I also have feed a number of dog tomatoes. Back in the day when we were really poor my mo would make brown rice, hamburger and tomatoe for the dogs. They loved it and did really well on this mixture.


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Tomatoes are okay for dogs , GRAPES can cause problems I've heard. Oh and they say to be careful about fruit seeds - some can be poisionious 

I give Akasha oranges, apples and a little bit of melon. She hates bananas, poor girl got the banana on the floor and couldn't get it off, so she squished and licked it. Eventually got bored with it - hasn't eatten them since - thank goodness because she made a mess with the bananas lol.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I give Duece Bananas he loves, apples, pears, melon he loves all of this...
he gets steamed celery as a snack too I'll steam them and put them away in pieces and give to him, he loves carrots I use to steam them too and cut into pieces as a treat so its easier to digest and you wont have those orange chunks. But he can't have them anymore cause their 1 of the yeast producing foods on his can't have list til his program is over for his allergies. O and he likes squash ... he loves anything basically


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Apples and peanut butter FTW!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Orion, the Dirty White Boy, eats any fruit or veggie you put in front of him, he is NOT allowed grapes or walnuts, and he doesn't care for grapefruit, but that's it, he LOVES kiwi  So yes in moderation there is nothing worng with it.


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

I am gald to have found this site, I learning alot thanks to all of you.


----------

